#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  The affordable places in the world to Travel

## Bhavya

The year almost comes to a close; each travel lover begins scheduling their tours for the upcoming New Year. As we all know, the cheaper the destination, the longer we can afford to stay or the better our travel life can be while visiting. Check out the following list to find some cheapest places in the world to travel

----------


## Assassin

> The year almost comes to a close; each travel lover begins scheduling their tours for the upcoming New Year. As we all know, the cheaper the destination, the longer we can afford to stay or the better our travel life can be while visiting. Check out the following list to find some cheapest places in the world to travel


Wow this is so much informative, From Sri Lanka, visit to Singapore and Malaysia and Maldives are comes under our budget I think.

----------

